# ICD-9 Code Needed



## dballard2004 (Apr 15, 2010)

I need an ICD-9-CM code for ACE induced cough, please.  Thanks.


----------



## dballard2004 (Apr 16, 2010)

Any opinions?


----------



## cmcgarry (Apr 16, 2010)

*ACE inhibitor induced cough*

Dawson,

I don't see that the ACE inhibitors have their own code in the adverse effects, so I would go with 972.6; Adverse effects other antihypertensive agents; 786.2 for the cough; and E942.6, antihypertensive agent therapeutic use causing adverse effect.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## dballard2004 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks so very much!


----------

